# Aggregatore RSS multipiattaforma

## lsegalla

Avreste per caso un aggregatore RSS multipiattaforma da consigliarmi?

Tecnicamente il massimo per me sarebbe usare Akregator anche su OSX, perchè lo uso molto sotto gentoo ma non credo si possa.

Lo scopo era quello di avere un programma semplice per gestire gli RSS, ma se poi potevo spostarmi le preferences con dropbox potevo avere il mio archivio di cose interessanti anche su altri computers.

Google reader e ste robe qua non mi acchiappano, preferivo un programma che quindi gira su linux e su osx; se avete qualche consiglio...Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Io uso l'accoppiata liferea + google reader.

In questo modo ho un lettore di news "desktop", ma riesco a sincronizzare lo status di letto\non letto tra più pc. Basta che trovi un reader che sotto osx abbia il supporto a google.

----------

## lucapost

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io uso l'accoppiata liferea + google reader.

 

veramente caria questa soluzione, ci sono altri client che possono interfacciarsi con google-reader?

----------

## yellowhat

Leggendo questa discussione ho provato google reader (vengo liferea), devo dire che non è niente male. Ti consiglio di provare google reader direttamente da browser.

----------

## lsegalla

Liferea sembrava interessante, ma il google reader per ora non mi attira (se non per la parte "cloud").

1. da google reader non riesco a cancellare gli rss che non mi interessano (voi sapete come si fa?)

2. non riesco a far lavorare insieme liferea con google reader

Ho esportato tutti gli rss in favore di google reader (che ora vede tutti i miei vecchi rss).

Poi ho ripulito liferea da quelli di default che si era installato da solo ma non trovo dove devo impostarlo per farlo lavorare con google reader. Pensavo nelle preferences dove ci sono backflip, delicious etc... ma lì google reader non ce lo vedo... son nel posto giusto almeno? si chiama con un altro nome?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Credo di aver trovato: SOTTOSCRIZIONI -> NUOVA FONTE -> GOOGLE READER

Infatti mi chiede le credenziali, peccato che io ci metto spazi, caratteri vari etc... e alla fine non riesco a entrarci perchè liferea non mi accetta la password (mentre se fo la login via webnon ho problemi)

UFFF....!!!!!  :Shocked: Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Prova con il mio ebuild che puoi trovare su github. Scarica anche la patch mi raccomando. È presa direttamente dal repository di liferea, avevano un problema con il nuovo sistema di autenticazione di google e l'hanno corretto, ma purtroppo non è ancora stata fatta una release.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> da google reader non riesco a cancellare gli rss che non mi interessano (voi sapete come si fa?)

 

alla destra del feed c'è una freccetta che da accesso ad un menù ...

una delle voci ti permette di annullare l'iscrizione

oppure entri nelle impostazioni -> iscrizioni e clicchi sul cestino di fianco a quelle che vuoi cancellare ...

----------

